# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Ortografia

## elmagobarreda

Buenas. 

Se sabe que un buen mago tiene que saber escribir bien, sea escrito a mano, o por ordenador. Aunque siempre estamos con el tema de las faltas de ortografia por el foro, y normalmente (no todos) con los recien llegados, y no se descarta tambien algunos de los ya registrados hace tiempo, incluso yo cometo faltas de ortografia.
A lo que voi es que, he visto por otros foros, que tienen corrector ortografico cuando subes posts o creas un nuevo hilo. no estaria mal habilitar un corrector otrografico para el foro, seria mucho mejor para la convivencia de todos.

Hasta aqui la sugerencia, que supongo que a muchos os parecera bien.

Saludos.

----------


## Ming

¿Eso quiere decir que se todo lo que escribas se corregirá automáticamente?
¿Que alguien del foro se tendrá que dedicar a corregir?
¿Que será como cuando utilizas el Word que te marca las faltas?

Por favor... ¿me lo aclaras? ... supongo que será la última opción ¿no?

¡Me parece perfecto! Buena sugerencia.  :Smile1: 


PD. ¿Los tildes cuentan?

Errores: ortografía, recién, también, voy, ortográfico, estaría, aquí y parecerá. :Wink1:  (no te lo tomes a mal, eh... veo que a partir de ahora me machacaras a mi por los errores que yo haga  :Oops: )

----------


## elmagobarreda

Si, me referia exactamente a lo que pasa con word, si quieres corregir algo, boton derecho y te salen las opciones pertinentes.

Y como he dicho, asta yo cometo faltas de ortografia...  :Wink1: 

Saludos.

----------


## Coloclom

La idea no es mala, pero si se hiciera que no fuese impuesto please, que a mi no me gustan los correctores...

Quieres escribir una palabra que no reconoce y te la cambian por otra :(

Que fuese para quien lo quisiera...

Otra opción es escribir en un word y luego pegarlo aquí...  :117:

----------


## Ming

Si, el problema es que yo, por ejemplo, en el ordenador que utilizo normalmente no tengo corrector en castellano.

... y si no fuese impuesto... nadie lo utilizaría y estaríamos con lo mismo, ¿no?
Pero por favor, que no te cambie las palabras si no las reconoce, que tu tengas la opción de corregirla o no.


PD. Sin desviar el tema, por favor, que algún moderador me diga por qué no me aparecen los temas en los que estoy comentando ahora con un cuadradito y el 'tic', gracias.
Sigamos con la ortografía.

----------


## elmagobarreda

Haber si nos aclaramos.... El corrector seria opcional, seria como el word, en el word cuando escribes algo, sale subrayado en rojo, luego si quieres puedes modificar la susodicha palabra, apretando boton derecho, y la cambias por una de las opciones que te dan...
Se entiende ??

Saludos.

----------


## eidanyoson

¡Qué bueno el Firefox!

Y se le pueden añadir muchas cositas, os recomiendo por ejemplo, "Coolpreviews"

----------


## E.S.ANDREWS

Las faltas de orografía son divinas!!! no se os ocurra hacer nada!!!

Son los mejores puntos (anti) credibilidad y el mejor indicativo de la "edad" del que escribe.

Ahi donde mas duele!!! :O21: 

Verdaderamente son muy útiles, si quereis que no haya lo que podeis hacer es LEER LIBROS!!!

----------


## M.David

a mí me parece muy buena idea, sería más cómodo para todos

----------


## Voidmain

Pues yo opino como Alfonso. Nada de corrector, por el bien de los que escriben.
Cuando vayais a una entrevista de trabajo y os pidan realizar algún tipo de escrito... ¿pensais que os pondrán un corrector?. Cuando tengais que rellenar un documento oficial en una oficina de la administración, a mano, con papel y lápiz... ¿creeis que el señor funcionario os corregirá las faltas?.
No seais perezosos. 
Y si lo sois, al menos disimuladlo y tirad de plugins del firefox. U os vais a la RAE, que tienen un precioso diccionario online. O un copy&paste al Word. 
Hay muchas alternativas que no comprometen al foro.

También comparto la visión de Andrews. El cuidado que se dedica cuando se postea es un indicativo de la edad, el compromiso y el interés... generalizando, claro está  :Wink1: 

Mi postura está clara. Nada de corrector en el foro: 
- Por el bien de los usuarios. 
- Por el bien de los moderadores.
- Por el bien del programador de la web.
- Y sobretodo por el bien de la jubilación que me pagareis los más jóvenes, y que si no cotizais por estar permanentemente en paro debido al analfabetismo, no recibiré jamás.


Atentamente y con todo el buen rollo, de alguien que se plantea un plan de pensiones privado  :117:

----------


## AHC

> Pues yo opino como Alfonso. Nada de corrector, por el bien de los que escriben.
> Cuando vayais a una entrevista de trabajo y os pidan realizar algún tipo de escrito... ¿pensais que os pondrán un corrector?. Cuando tengais que rellenar un documento oficial en una oficina de la administración, a mano, con papel y lápiz... ¿creeis que el señor funcionario os corregirá las faltas?.
> No seais perezosos. 
> Y si lo sois, al menos disimuladlo y tirad de plugins del firefox. U os vais a la RAE, que tienen un precioso diccionario online. O un copy&paste al Word. 
> Hay muchas alternativas que no comprometen al foro.
> 
> También comparto la visión de Andrews. El cuidado que se dedica cuando se postea es un indicativo de la edad, el compromiso y el interés... generalizando, claro está 
> 
> Mi postura está clara. Nada de corrector en el foro: 
> ...

----------


## Rubix

Estoy de acuerdo con los que apoyan el "no corrector". Sin corrector se ven a Kilómetros las personas del tipo "Hoygan".

PD.- Y yo también recomiendo Firefox...

----------


## magustin

Para mi lo mejor seria seguir como estamos. Que si estamos posteando en un foro se supone que se es mayorcito como para saber escribir, digo yo...
Y si no, fuera del ordenador y a estudiar! xD

----------


## Ritxi

Más que saber escribir es fijarse un poco, solo con releerse el post antes de enviarlo y no usar abreviaturas seguro que se pueden ahorrar el 80% de faltas

----------


## elmanu

> La solución la tenéis cambiando vuestro navegador actual por Firefox.


*Es verdad,,,los que tenéis  Firefox escribid una palabra qualquiera
seleccionarla haz click derecho y pone algo de descargar diccionarios,,,Buscas
el español,,,descargas y ya lo tienes,,,igual que en Word *

----------


## maximus

Buenas,

¿Y por qué no escribir bien el castellano? O lo que es lo mismo, aprender las normas de ortografía como marcan los cánones.

Propongo tres opciones interesantes:

1ª La lectura

 La lectura es uno de los métodos recomendables. El subconsciente retiene muchas palabras en nuestra masa gris, de tal forma, que luego es capaz de escribirlas de forma automática. La lectura de libros de mágia serviría para matar 2 pájaros de un tiro.

2ª Estudiar las normas

Libro recomendado: 

     Ortografía escolar. Leonardo Gómez Torrego. Editorial SM
     Precio: alrededor de 14 euritos

Muy bueno. Con todas las reglas de ortografía, como aplicarlas, excepciones, ejercicios, etc.

Para quien tenga hijos en edad escolar, totalmente recomendable. Para el adulto que no escribe correctamente, imprescindible.

Uso: para toda la vida.

3ª Consultar ante la duda

Por internet. Hay muchas páginas donde se puede consultar métodos y reglas ortográficas.


Esta es la mejor manera de aprender una lengua y de no dar trabajo a los demás.

Saludos

----------


## S. Alexander

Estoy con Andrews, son útiles en cierto modo, algunas graciosas y otras, simplemente te definen un poco como la persona que eres. Para evitar las faltas lo mejor es leer... los magos eran considerados sabios antaño, la sabiduría está en los libros... bueno, eso, que secundo a Andrews xD

----------


## magikko

Al foro no se le tiene que hacer nada, si realmente nos preocupa, creo que es algo que nosotros mismos tenemos que solucionar:

¿Cómo? 

Me parece que la opción de word es buena, pero no muy cómoda. ¿Por que no muy comoda? am.. ¿han visto cuando por no tener una cuenta premium tiene que esperar 30 segundos antes de descargar un archivo? 30 segundos no es nada pero aveces argg.. bueno.. para mi es mas facil hacer las cosas en su momento 

Por eso creo que la mejor opción es firefox, yo lo amo, por todas las ventajas que tiene.

Solo hay que entrar aquí:

https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/browse/type:3

Quien tenga firefox baje el diccionario en español y listo, cuando escriba mal el el foro se verá la clásica linea roja.

¿Que es bueno leer libros? Sin duda que si! pero creo que tambien se aprende si escribo mansanah y cada ves que termino el corrector me señala "manzana"

----------


## Jc.

Siguiendo en la línea de Alfonso, y todos los que le siguen, desde mi humilde punto de vista , lo de implantar un corrector sobra pero con creces. Como muy bien se comenta, es preocupación de cada uno. Cuando alguien está en un escenario, no tienen a ningun botones que le vaya diciendo si se le ven las ocultaciones, pases y demas, etc ....

Pero bueno, porque alguien se coma algunas comas o tildes, tampoco se nos va a caer el mundo encima.

Salud

----------


## Coloclom

No se pondrá ningún tipo de corrector ortográfico en el foro.

Gracias

----------

